
Coding Horror: The Dramatic Password Reveal - muriithi
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001056.html
======
cstejerean
Some of the things to be learned from this:

the security features you need to use while in a public place are different
from what you need when you're at home.

password obfuscation in dialog boxes is great when random people are around.
not so great when you're at home and don't realize that the number 1 is broken
on your keyboard for the first 10 failed login attempts.

I like choices like "reveal my password" so that the user can show the
password if desired (instead of copying and pasting from a text editor). And I
like options like "keep me logged in for a ridiculous amount of time". Nothing
more frustrating that being timed out from my bank after every 10 minutes of
inactivity.

------
run4yourlives
Yes I agree: Lotus notes sucks ass. :-)

~~~
mixmax
And Ray Ozzie that created it is now the guy that everyone is counting on to
get Microsoft leadership on the web.

Go figure...

